# ISPConfig 3 lässt Server abstürzen



## Borky (18. Jan. 2010)

Hallo liebe Comm.

Nach einigem Suchen und probieren bin ich auf ISPconfig 3 bzw diese Seite gestoßen. da mir die software vom umfang und der bedienung sehr gut gefällt wollt ich sie auch auf meinem Server instalieren.

Ich habe die Instalation Schritt für Schritt nach dem HowTo http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/
ausgeführt. Das hat auch alles sehr gut geklappt. Nach der Instalation habe ich direkt damit begonnen die Domain einzutragen, einen FTP User anzulegen und die Mailbox einzurichten. Das hat auch alles noch ganz gut funktioniert. Ich konnte ohne Probleme per FTP connecten. Nun aber das Problem. Als ich mich bei SquirrelMail angemeldet habe umd die Mailverbindung zu testen bekamm ich entweder direkt bei ersten Loginversuch oder beim senden einer Mail oder beim 2ten Loggin nach kurzer Zeit folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
[B][COLOR=#cc0000] ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.[/COLOR][/B][COLOR=#cc0000]
 [/COLOR]
```
Danach kann ich auch nichtmehr per SSH auf den Server zugreifen:

```
Server unexpectedly closed network connection
```
und auch FTP bringt mir die Fehlermeldung.

```
Status:    Auflösen der IP-Adresse für xxx.xxx.xx
Status:    Verbinde mit xx.xxx.xx.xx:21...
Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Fehler:    Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen
```
(habe Domain und IP aus sicherheitsgründen mal unkenntlich gemacht)

Ich kann jedoch nach wie vor auf die eingerichtete Domain, ISP Config, SquirrelMail und phpmyadmin zugreifen, also scheint der apache wohl auch noch zu laufen.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es mit ISPConfig zusammenhängt, da nach einem reboot (ausgeführt über die configseite meines serverbetreibers) ich kurz zugriff über putty hatte, welcher aber wieder geschlossen wurde als ISPConfig gestartet wurde.

Logdatein kann ich leider keine Posten, da ich an keine herankomme.
Ich betreibe einen VPowerserver bei Strato.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg Patrick Bork


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2010)

> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es mit ISPConfig zusammenhängt, da nach einem reboot (ausgeführt über die configseite meines serverbetreibers) ich kurz zugriff über putty hatte, welcher aber wieder geschlossen wurde als ISPConfig gestartet wurde.


Das halte ich für recht unwahrscheinlich, das ISPConfig Interface, auf das Du zugreifst ist technisch nichts anderes als jede normale website oder ein cms. Es ist somit aus technischen Gründen garnicht in der Lage, Deinen Server abstürzen zu lassen. Außerdem wird ispconfig 3 garnicht gestartet, es ist kein eigenständiger daemon, es ist nur eine website die wie jede andere php basierte Seite im gleichen apache läuft.

Ich vermute eher mal, dass die Ressourcen Deines vservers nicht reichen und Strato die weitere Ausführung wg. ressourcenmangels untebindet. Oder aber Du hast mehr als eine Firewall installiert und das blockiert irgendwelche Ports.

Du musst also versuchen, Dich mal per putty oder falls strato das anbietet direkt über eine Shell einzuloggen und dann zu sehen, ob nicht irgenwelche Ressourcen erschöpft sind. Sollte strato auf openvz oder virtuozzo für die Virtualisierung setzen, dann geht das mit:

cat /proc/user_beancounters

ansonsten musst Du sehen was in den Logfiles liegt.

Schau also mal am in das syslog bzw. messages log


----------



## Borky (18. Jan. 2010)

hmmm ok. ich glaube ich hab gefunden was du meinst.
syslog

```
Jan 18 14:56:49 h1334192 imapd: fork: Cannot allocate memory
Jan 18 14:56:49 h1334192 imapd: fork: Cannot allocate memory
Jan 18 14:57:01 h1334192 /usr/sbin/cron[24178]: (CRON) error (can't fork)
Jan 18 14:57:17 h1334192 postfix/master[24058]: warning: master_spawn: fork: Cannot allocate memory -- throttling
Jan 18 14:58:01 h1334192 /usr/sbin/cron[24178]: (CRON) error (can't fork)
Jan 18 14:58:17 h1334192 postfix/master[24058]: warning: master_spawn: fork: Cannot allocate memory -- throttling
```
user_beancounters

```
resource           held    maxheld    barrier      limit    failcnt
privvmpages      138898     138961     138256     202568       1174
```
kann ich da was gegen machen? oder heißt das für mich ich kann ispconfig bzw diese dienstkombination nicht nutzen

ok ich glaube ich kann den fehler nachvollziehn. er kommt immer wenn ich ne mail sende, danach ist der server aber nach kurzer zeit ohne eingreifen wieder einsatzbereit, oder aber wenn ich eine empfange, was zu einem kompletten ausfall führt der nur durch einen restart wieder behebbar ist.


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2010)

Dein Server hat nicht genug arbeitsspeicher für die Dienste, die ISPConfig standardmäßig verwendet. Wenn Du auf spamfilter und Vireb´nschutz verzichtek´n kannst, dann könntest Du versuchen amavisd und clamav zu deinstallieren und dann in der main.cf die Zeile

content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

auskommentieren. Wenn Du z.B. nur pop3 und keinen Imap Zugriff auf postfächer nutzt, kannst Du courier-imap und courier-imap-ssl beenden.

Oder abr Du bruchst einen vserver mit mehr Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Borky (18. Jan. 2010)

ok, danke auf jedenfall für die hilfe. wie viel ram sollte ich den haben damit das ganze system mit der normalen eisntellung läuft?


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2010)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, hängt auch mit der späteren Auslastung zusammen. Wieviel ahst Du im Moment, 1GB?


----------



## planet_fox (18. Jan. 2010)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, es kommt drauf an was für seiten, wieviel du auf dem server hast. Ich hab einen server der bis 1GB geht und da sind derzeit 5-6 php Webseiten drauf. Aber nix großes und halt der Mailserver, mit Imap und pop3. Wenn scih die Imap userzahl in grenzen hällt geht das ganz gut.


----------



## Borky (18. Jan. 2010)

garantiert 512mb, bei wenig auslastung der anderen v-server bis zu 1gb. also heißt das wohl aufrüsten.


----------

